# More Snow



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

couldnt resist this -just our outside garden ,not far from Selby near York. Todays daytime temp raged from -16 to -9,complete with power cut.I know the highland brigade say its soft down south in yorkshire but its getting serious-heating blasting all day means less money for watches!

ANYWAY THE TREE-POINT AND SHOOT FUJI 5MP ON AUTO


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Very pretty and great shot...!


----------

